# Large air pocket in eggs day 12



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi
I have large air pocket in a couple of my eggs. Other than raising the humidity is there anything I can do. 
Thanks


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

It's hard to say. The air pocket should be a decent size by now. Unless you weighed the eggs before you began incubation it would be difficult to judge if the air space is too big or not. What have you been maintaining the humidity at up to this point? I would aim for roughly 40%. If its been around there, then you should be fine and don't increase it until day 18. Some folks have a lot if success and swear by dry incubation (keeping humidity at 20% or lower). I've hatched eggs that had massive air spaces with no issues so you're probably fine. If its been especially dry then try to increase it to around 45% and on day 18 increase again to 65-70%.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

More info please. Are these eggs that have not been incubated? If so, it points to old eggs. If they're incubated it could mean nothing depending on where in the cycle they are.


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

No eggs where shipped. Eight in total. I see movement in each egg. Rested for 24 hours. No lose air cells. Brinsea advanced incubator but hand turning due to seller sending eight not six. 
Thanks


----------

